# nuther new drawing...



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

A quick one I did yesterday...


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

a quick one!! holy dang thats amazing


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Agreed that would take me centuries to make and I would laugh at it everytime I looked at it, lol.
You're a great artist!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

wow!!! Thats amazing!!
You should get into a business selling your drawings! You could sell them for like $100+ 

I wish I had ur talent


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

A Quick one?! 
Its great! I love how defined your lines are and how smooth your shading is... I envy your skill... lol


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow.....thats just incredible. Wow.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

haha...thank you y'all


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work.
hope you keep posting more of your work


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow that's beautiful wish I had that talent!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! You are so amazingly talented!! You should be so proud of yourself! I wish I could draw a fourth as good as you and I would be amazed! I definately agree that you could have a very good business going with your talent.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_"A quick one"????? Man - hate to see what you could draw if you have more time! lol That is awesome!_


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's Incredibly beautiful!!
Can i ask what pencils you usually use?

welshy


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

welshy said:


> That's Incredibly beautiful!!
> Can i ask what pencils you usually use?
> 
> welshy


I just use regular graphite. Usually hb for sketch, then b to 8b for fleshing out. thank you!


----------

